# Lorella Cuccarini fuori dalla Rai, c'è la mano di Spadafora



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2020)

Clamorosa indiscrezione pubblicata su internet nelle ultime ore. *Lorella Cuccarini*, nonostante i buoni ascolti, *non verrà confermata a La Vita in Diretta*. Si è pensato che l'epurazione della bionda showgirl dalla trasmissione e dalla Rai sia dovuta principalmente alle sue posizioni sovraniste a favore di Matteo Salvini, ma a quanto pare non è il solo e unico vero motivo.

A volere la rimozione della Cuccarini sarebbe stato non il PD, bensì il M5S. In particolare, il ministro dello sport *Vincenzo Spadafora*, il quale si occuperebbe anche delle vicende interne alla Rai. Lo stesso Spadafora, inoltre, è amico dell'altro conduttore della trasmissione, l'ex giornalista del TG1 Alberto Matano e lo avrebbe proposto anche come direttore del suddetto telegiornale.

A dare una mezza conferma di questa voce, l'agente di Lorella Cuccarini, Lucio Presta, che alla protesta di un utente su twitter il quale ha affermato "_Trovo assurdo che la politica si occupi di chi può stare in TV e chi no_", gli ha risposto "_A chi lo dice_".


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione pubblicata su internet nelle ultime ore. *Lorella Cuccarini*, nonostante i buoni ascolti, *non verrà confermata a La Vita in Diretta*. Si è pensato che l'epurazione della bionda showgirl dalla trasmissione e dalla Rai sia dovuta principalmente alle sue posizioni sovraniste a favore di Matteo Salvini, ma a quanto pare non è il solo e unico vero motivo.
> 
> A volere la rimozione della Cuccarini sarebbe stato non il PD, bensì il M5S. In particolare, il ministro dello sport *Vincenzo Spadafora*, il quale si occuperebbe anche delle vicende interne alla Rai. Lo stesso Spadafora, inoltre, è amico dell'altro conduttore della trasmissione, l'ex giornalista del TG1 Alberto Matano e lo avrebbe proposto anche come direttore del suddetto telegiornale.
> 
> A dare una mezza conferma di questa voce, l'agente di Lorella Cuccarini, Lucio Presta, che alla protesta di un utente su twitter il quale ha affermato "_Trovo assurdo che la politica si occupi di chi può stare in TV e chi no_", gli ha risposto "_A chi lo dice_".


"_La politica fuori dalla Rai_" (cit) ridicoli questi grillini, peggio del PD a tratti (infatti sapevo che la Cuccarini era in buoni rapporti con Coletta, il direttore piddino di Rai 1).


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2020)

Max Gazzè direttore del Tg1? Madonna...


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione pubblicata su internet nelle ultime ore. *Lorella Cuccarini*, nonostante i buoni ascolti, *non verrà confermata a La Vita in Diretta*. Si è pensato che l'epurazione della bionda showgirl dalla trasmissione e dalla Rai sia dovuta principalmente alle sue posizioni sovraniste a favore di Matteo Salvini, ma a quanto pare non è il solo e unico vero motivo.
> 
> A volere la rimozione della Cuccarini sarebbe stato non il PD, bensì il M5S. In particolare, il ministro dello sport *Vincenzo Spadafora*, il quale si occuperebbe anche delle vicende interne alla Rai. Lo stesso Spadafora, inoltre, è amico dell'altro conduttore della trasmissione, l'ex giornalista del TG1 Alberto Matano e lo avrebbe proposto anche come direttore del suddetto telegiornale.
> 
> A dare una mezza conferma di questa voce, l'agente di Lorella Cuccarini, Lucio Presta, che alla protesta di un utente su twitter il quale ha affermato "_Trovo assurdo che la politica si occupi di chi può stare in TV e chi no_", gli ha risposto "_A chi lo dice_".



Poi ci chiediamo come mai "tutti i vip" si dichiarano di sinistra. 
Se non lo sei ti fanno fuori.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Poi ci chiediamo come mai "tutti i vip" si dichiarano di sinistra.
> Se non lo sei ti fanno fuori.


Si tratta di un ridicolo tentativo dei grillini di fare un dispetto a Salvini. Non a caso verrà fatto fuori pure Poletti da Unomattina, mentre Monica Setta che è meno esposta seppur leghista e quindi una sua epurazione farebbe meno clamore, viene confermata al sabato e alla domenica mattina.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2020)

*Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia: "Cuccarini fuori dalla Vita in Diretta perchè filosovranista. La Rai ha promesso ad Alberto Matano la conduzione in solitaria, ma scalpitano in tre per una conduzione in coppia con lui: Nunzia De Girolamo (moglie del ministro Boccia), Serena Bortone (apprezzata dal direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta) e Luisella Costamagna (apprezzata dal M5S). I nomi saranno mescolati, in quanto ci sono in ballo anche "Agorà", "Unomattina" ed il programma delle 14 su Rai 1".*


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia: "Cuccarini fuori dalla Vita in Diretta perchè filosovranista. La Rai ha promesso ad Alberto Matano la conduzione in solitaria, ma scalpitano in tre per una conduzione in coppia con lui: Nunzia De Girolamo (moglie del ministro Boccia), Serena Bortone (apprezzata dal direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta) e Luisella Costamagna (apprezzata dal M5S). I nomi saranno mescolati fino all'ultimo, in quanto ci sono in ballo anche "Agorà", "Unomattina" ed il programma delle 14 su Rai 1".*


La De Girolamo ahahahahah. Dalla politica a Ballando con le stelle ed ora showgirl.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa indiscrezione pubblicata su internet nelle ultime ore. *Lorella Cuccarini*, nonostante i buoni ascolti, *non verrà confermata a La Vita in Diretta*. Si è pensato che l'epurazione della bionda showgirl dalla trasmissione e dalla Rai sia dovuta principalmente alle sue posizioni sovraniste a favore di Matteo Salvini, ma a quanto pare non è il solo e unico vero motivo.
> 
> A volere la rimozione della Cuccarini sarebbe stato non il PD, bensì il M5S. In particolare, il ministro dello sport *Vincenzo Spadafora*, il quale si occuperebbe anche delle vicende interne alla Rai. Lo stesso Spadafora, inoltre, è amico dell'altro conduttore della trasmissione, l'ex giornalista del TG1 Alberto Matano e lo avrebbe proposto anche come direttore del suddetto telegiornale.
> 
> A dare una mezza conferma di questa voce, l'agente di Lorella Cuccarini, Lucio Presta, che alla protesta di un utente su twitter il quale ha affermato "_Trovo assurdo che la politica si occupi di chi può stare in TV e chi no_", gli ha risposto "_A chi lo dice_".



Se domani si dichiara gay e si fa arrestare manifestando per il black lives matter la mettono alla conduzione di domenica IN invece...

Eh ma i VIP sono tutti dichiaratamente di sinistra perché ci credono..mica per poter lavorare..


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Giugno 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Giuseppe Candela su Dagospia: "_Cuccarini fuori dalla Vita in Diretta perchè filosovranista. La Rai ha promesso ad Alberto Matano la conduzione in solitaria, ma scalpitano in tre per una conduzione in coppia con lui: Nunzia De Girolamo (moglie del ministro Boccia), Serena Bortone (apprezzata dal direttore di Rai 1 Stefano Coletta) e Luisella Costamagna (apprezzata dal M5S). I nomi saranno mescolati, in quanto ci sono in ballo anche "Agorà", "Unomattina"* ed il programma delle 14 su Rai 1"*_*.*



e allora scordiamoci il ritorno di zero e lode con alessandro greco. 
metteranno il solito politicizzato di turno.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> e allora scordiamoci il ritorno di zero e lode con alessandro greco.
> metteranno il solito politicizzato di turno.


Per me Greco non lo mettono soprattutto per questioni politiche, visto che è un cattolico conservatore. Bisogna sperare di rivederlo su Rai 2, che è diretta dal giornalista Ludovico Di Meo (noto in passato per essere stato il primo giornalista italiano al TG1 a dichiarare l'attentato alle torri gemelle) che è vicino a FDI.


----------



## sacchino (8 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Max Gazzè direttore del Tg1? Madonna...



E ci lamentavamo di Minzolini.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Giugno 2020)

A proposito di chi lecca il sedere alla sinistra per lavorare, ultimamente c'è una che lo sta facendo da un pò di mesi. 






Non a caso, sostituirà la Isoardi ex di Salvini.


----------

